
I just doubled my prices – Fuck Black Friday - Pete-Codes
https://nocsok.com/fuckblackfriday
======
saviorand
Right on. Let's put a downward pressure on server load numbers by raising
prices during promo events! This will lower c02 emissions

~~~
Pete-Codes
haha, hadn't thought of it that way!

------
Pete-Codes
It always seems a bit ridiculous the amount of "discounts" that are thrown
around online.

I think everyone has a bit of sales fatigue already.

I doubled the prices for job board posts to illustrate the absurdity of most
pricing plans. i.e. retailers usually offer goods cheaper at some point during
the year before Black Friday.

